# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Bitte um Hilfe

## premme

Hallo Ihr LiebenSchreibe meinen Text normal in mehrere Reihen.Bei Vorschau und Speichern steht alles in einer Reihe.Muß irgendwo rangekommen sein.Wer hat Rat.Danke Reinhard

----------


## premme

Hallo Ihr Lieben
Sowie es aussieht, konnte ich den Fehler, nach langem üben, selber beheben.
Somit alles wieder im Lot, und ich werde wieder etwas ruhiger.
Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Ihr Lieben
> Sowie es aussieht, konnte ich den Fehler, nach langem üben, selber beheben.
> Somit alles wieder im Lot, und ich werde wieder etwas ruhiger.


Ist mir heute in diesem Thread, Seite 3, Beitrag #25 auch passiert, was besonders blöd war, da ich ein Lied zitieren wollte und die Zeilen aneinandergehängt wurden.
Der Versuch, zu editieren misslang.
In Beitrag #27 dann kamen alle Zeilenschaltungen und Absätze wieder wie gewollt.

Tja ...
Hvielemi

----------


## weizie

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter.Bin neu im Forum.Wie kann ich einen Beitrag schreiben?. Danke in voraus.weizie

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo liebe Mitstreiter.Bin neu im Forum.Wie kann ich einen Beitrag schreiben?. Danke in voraus.weizie


(Seltsame Frage: Du hast doch eben einen geschrieben!)

Also, zweiter Anlauf:

Willkommen, Weizie, hier im Forum.
Als Neuling möchtest Du vielleicht einen ersten Rat?

Dazu gehst Du in das [Forum]
wählst dort [Erste Hilfe/erster Rat]
und klickst auf [Thema erstellen]

Dort schreibst Du deinen Beitrag, der dann als #1 in einem neuen Thema erscheint.
Bitte vor [Absenden] die Vorschau unter [Erweitert] benutzen.

Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sich innert eines Tage jemand um Dein Anliegen kümmert
und Dir antwortet. Hier gibt es viele betroffene Laien, aber auch einige Ärzte und
geschulte Leute von Selbsthilfegruppen.

Ich hoffe, Dein Anliegen finde die nötige Beachtung und dass Du hilfreiche Antworten erhältst.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Briele

Hallo, 
kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich wollte einen Text in meinem thread schreiben und bekommen die Nachricht es seien nur 4 Grafiken erlaubt und ich hätte 5. Ich habe aber gar keine in meinem Text. Auch beim zweiten und dritten Versuch scheitere ich.
Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo, 
> kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich wollte einen Text in meinem thread schreiben und bekommen die Nachricht es seien nur 4 Grafiken erlaubt und ich hätte 5. Ich habe aber gar keine in meinem Text. Auch beim zweiten und dritten Versuch scheitere ich.
> Liebe Grüße Briele


Eine Variante wäre: Text nicht mit Word für Windows verfassen und reinkopieren.
Da kommen die ganzen Steuerzeichen mit und aus Doppelpunkten oder Semikolons entstehen Smileys und das sind dann Grafiken.

Entweder einen einfachen Editor von Windows verwenden z.B. aus Windows mitgeliefertem Zubehör oder hier über die Vorschau (Taste "Erweitert") die Bildchen entfernen.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Briele

Lieber LudwigS

herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ja, ich hatte dieses Mal den Text erst in Mikrosoft Word geschrieben und weil ich in diesen Tagen in einem Internetcafe bin, habe ich die Datei nach den erfolglosen Versuchen gelöscht, denn ich wollte sie nicht stehen lassen. Nun habe ich, wie sonst auch, direkt in meinem thread die Antwort geschrieben und es ging wieder gut.
Hab Dank! Liebe Grüße Briele

----------

